# Building switches



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I need some main line switches 8 so far. I there any good plans and guides to building them?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Check here under construction articles.

http://members.shaw.ca/sask.rail/


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely!

Lots of neat options.







It's a great way to get switches that you can trust to work reliably. I built a number of them. 


Hand Laid Gauge 1 Switches

One Way To Build A Switch

Stub Switch Turnout Template

After a few, I did cheat and bought some ready made frogs and points that helped the construction process. I just did not enjoy making my own that much.


You will also need some method to control them. I wrote an article on creating switch stands; it's in Garden Railways June 2007, but you can also see how I did it over at my own place: Switchstands
http://www.jbrr.com/html/switchstands.html


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a topic from the MLS archives that may be of some help.

First attempt at turnout building[/b]


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks all for the quick responses. I think I'll get started on some today. I have a bunch of 5 foot pieces of brass track laying around from years ago that was going to be switches.
But you know the story, never got around to it.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I got up this morning and started at 5:30 and have 6 new switches started. should have them done as soon as I can get to the barn and cut up some creosoted lumber I have out there for the ties.
I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

This link has tables for building a variety of 1:1 scale turnouts that you can adapt to your scale 

http://www.girr.org/girr/military_railways/military_railways.html


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Today I went out and got a railroad tie -real one- and cut it in half to make ties for the switches but I'll have to wait until it drys out to cut it down to size. Darn it wad heavy and cold. But at least its in the work shop drying now.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That seems a little extreme for making a 45mm turnout.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Torby on 02/03/2009 7:49 AM
That seems a little extreme for making a 45mm turnout.

Yes you are right but a switch that was put out when I build with redwood ties have quit a few rotting. For the little time I'll have sawing up the tie I thinks it wort it to spend the time up front and avoid
repairing later. And its the pattern maker in me that has to over build everything.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Just remember that stuff isn't excactly good for you


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Hagen on 02/05/2009 1:14 AM
Just remember that stuff isn't excactly good for you









Yes I know that. I've been a wood worker all my life and have outside air resporation while sawing anything like that. In fact I ware it all the time when I work with wood now.
The workshop house ventilation to the outside too and the dust collector it outside. Keeps it pretty clean.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Doug, 

I am with you; I use real rail sleepers and cut down the scale size. If not I use the same timber, generally I piece I have found left outside to weather and harden. As the wood is so hard I have to pre drill with a Dremel and hit spikes in with a hammer! 

I use HO planes from http://www.handlaidtrack.com/ on the left hand side click on printable track templates. I just blow the HO plans up to 45mm gauge. They are not perfect when blown up but the give a good guide to where stuff should be.


----------

